# gdesklets - frage

## EmcEE

Guten abend,

ich hoffe die frage ist nocht nicht all zu oft gekommen.

Ich habe Gestern die core und den calender (von gdesklets) emerge das hat auch soweit funk.

also sprich den calender konnte ich gestern starten und er ist durch den eintrag in der autostart

noch da, da ich gdesklets aber nicht so starten kann, wie gestern will ich

auch nicht testen ob ich den calender schließen und über die konsole neu öffnen kann *g .

Nachdem ich heute die "~86 masket" desklets, emerge habe, geht es nicht mehr.

Unter /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays stehen aber eigentlich alle, aber halt

nur config files und png's.

Wenn ich jetzt z.b. gdesklets Clock eingeben, bekomme ich immer Terminal 

erstmal die Meldungen das einige png im home verzeichniss fehlen. 

Sobalt ein Fenster aufgeht und ich hoffe es geht, kommt:

" Das Dsiplay konnte nicht hinzugefügt werden, da die Datei

nicht existiert."

Aber wenn ich emerge -s gdeskl... eingebe zeigt er mir an das die

clock auf mein rechner ist. Bei den versuch es mit wereisit es zu

lokalisieren steht nur da  "gdesklets-Clock:" und sonst nichts.

Ich denke mal ich bin mal wieder zu dumm um den fehler den ich begehe

zu finden. Bin aber zuversichtlich das ihr einen noch nicht so erfahrenen

user helfen könnt.

mfg emceeLast edited by EmcEE on Sun Jul 25, 2004 10:46 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Kleini

Mit den gdesklets verhält es sich so:

Am Anfang einmal gedesklets ausführen, dann mit gdesklets [pfad/zum/desklet] z.B. den Kalendar hinzufuegen.

Wenn du dann neugestartet hast, musst du einfach nur gdesklets mitladen lassen und alles sollte wie vorher sein.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben !

----------

## EmcEE

Ja so mache ich es ja auch, nur sein gestern bekomme ich halt

die oben beschriebene meldung wenn ich gdesklets ausführe.

----------

## Master-Romeo

Hallöchen,

bei mir funktionieren die gdesklets auch noch nciht so richtig. Ich bekomme wenn ich den pfad der *.display datei angebe folgende Meldung:

Beim Laden eines Sensors ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Vermutlich ist der Sensor fehlerhaft oder einfach nicht installiert.

nach einem klick auf OK ein zweites Fenster:

Die Display-Datei enthält ungültige Daten und konnte nicht geladen werden.

woran liegt das ???

sebastian

----------

## frary

Hi,

ich hatte genau die gleichen Probleme, hab schon an mir gezweifelt!

Am einfachsten sind die Desklets unter Gnome zu starten: Es gibt buttons im Startmenü.

Einen, um Gdesklets zu starten, und einen, der ein Dateimanagerfenster mit den verfügbaren Displays zeigt.

--> Gdesklets starten, dann das Display-Fenster anzeigen und "öffnen mit" für ein Display wählen. Dann Gdesklets als default angeben.

Seit dem funktionieren die Desklets bei mir, manchmal auch, wenn ich unter xfce4 im terminal, im richtigen Verzeichnis ein Display starte. 

Aber zuverlässig Displays hinzufügen kann man scheinbar nur unter Gnome!

Die Konfiguration wird aber gespeichert, d.h. wenn ich jetzt Gdesklets starte, tauchen alle Displays auf...

Gruß

T

----------

## rail

ich hab auch das problem wie oben beschrieben:

 *Quote:*   

> bei mir funktionieren die gdesklets auch noch nciht so richtig. Ich bekomme wenn ich den pfad der *.display datei angebe folgende Meldung:
> 
> Beim Laden eines Sensors ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Vermutlich ist der Sensor fehlerhaft oder einfach nicht installiert.
> 
> nach einem klick auf OK ein zweites Fenster:
> ...

 

liegt das an den versionsunterschieden?? (bei version 0.3* gibts ja unterschiede)

bei mir wird z.B. das weather desklet angezeigt (es synchronisiert halt nicht)

dagegen hat er mit der Starterbar und dem CornerXMMS probleme

warum??

bevor noch jemand fragt: der sensor wurde erfolgreich gestartet

bin fuer antworten dankbar

----------

## rail

bei mir isses nun solved!

es haben einfach die psi sensors gefehlt

musste alle nochmal starten

----------

## swer

Ich habe ein etwas anderes problem mit den gdesklets. Ich nutze sie unter fluxbox mus jedoch damit sie den richtigen hintergrund durchscheinen lassen einmahl nautilus starten, indem das selbe Hintergrundbild gesetzt ist wie  mit fbsetbg. Es mus doch eine lösung geben das  zuverwendende Hintergrund ohne nautilus für die desklets zu defineiren, damit sie nicht immer das standart grau verwenden.

----------

## Master-Romeo

 *Quote:*   

> Die Konfiguration wird aber gespeichert, d.h. wenn ich jetzt Gdesklets starte, tauchen alle Displays auf... 

 

wo findet man diese Datei ????

unter ~/.gdesklets find ich nichts und beim auführen von gdesklets schreibt er auch nix von irgendeiner vonfigdatei. in den *.display dateien werden ja auch keine Koordis gespeichert, wo stehn die denn ????   :Question: 

gruß Bazinger

----------

